# Weeds Season 3



## mojosat (Aug 9, 2007)

For the torrent minded folks out there.


From wikipedia:

The first episode of the third season is scheduled to air on August 13th, 2007. On July 22nd, 2007, the first and second episodes of season 3 were leaked on the internet. On July 24th, 2007, the third episode was leaked, and on July 27th, 2007, the fourth episode was leaked. Due to the DVD quality of leaked episodes, some have speculated that the episodes were leaked intentionally in order to garner interest in the show and to create an internet buzz. Weeds creatorJenji Kohan has showed a positive interest in the Weeds episodes leaking online, saying that "Revenue aside, I don't expect to get rich on Weeds, I'm excited it's out there. Showtime is great, but it does have a limited audience." In 2006 before season 2 aired on Showtime episodes were also leaked online.


Sounds like someone just gave up their intellectual property rights for those episodes!!


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 9, 2007)

Ah, Weeds.   That is one of the only shows I actually make time to watch.  

On a side note, do not post any links to bittorrents on this site as we already are discussing one illegal topic.  We don't need to throw in stealing from a corporation as well.


----------



## mojosat (Aug 9, 2007)

I did not, and did indeed try to be very careful about how I worded the post. I definetly do not condone any illegal downloading.


----------



## Firepower (Aug 9, 2007)

thats awesome, ive been waiting a year foer this show to start again..


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah the end of season 2 was intense. season 3 should be pretty damn good, although itll **** that she wont be growing anymore. So where can you find those episodes at?


----------



## Firepower (Aug 9, 2007)

Just saw episodes 1-4, i was gonna hold myself and watch an episode whenever, but :holysheep: DAMN:holysheep:  it got so good that i ended up watching all 4 back to back!!!.....

For those of you who havent seen it, CATCH up and i guarantee you will  be liking it too..


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 10, 2007)

Been waiting for this, thanks for the heads up on the leaks. After the way season 2 ended can't wait to see how season 3 will turn out. Great show for those who haven't seen it, especially with a blunt of that MILF weed lol


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 14, 2007)

Episode 1 of Season 3 is a must see.. was way too funny and cant wait til #2 comes out


----------



## ivoryline13 (Aug 14, 2007)

niceee


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 14, 2007)

I've had the torrent for Episode 1 for a week and haven't got a chance to watch it yet. I'll have to check it out tonight.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 15, 2007)

It was good! Now im gonna have to get the next one.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

#2 is great too. lol


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 16, 2007)

#2,3, and 4 are on the way.


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 17, 2007)

Had a chance to watch 1-4 season looks like its gonna be great.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 31, 2007)

I watched 1-4 a couple weeks ago and have been trying ever since to find the next series of episodes and I can't!  Anyone seen 'em yet?


----------



## Bubby (Aug 31, 2007)

Episode 5 airs 09/05/07  09:30 PM ET/PT   Showtime.

Only 1-4 are floating around on the internet.. 

Awesome marketing ploy, huh? I bet you'll be tuning in when it comes on tv.


----------



## mendo local (Aug 31, 2007)

What is this show your all talking about? Ive never heard of it.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Sep 3, 2007)

You'd better believe I'll be tuning in.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

have yet to watch, still love my family guy, wec wreckage, super bikes. but i'll check it out


----------



## mendo local (Sep 3, 2007)

Saw the trailer on their website, went down to video store and rented the first season. Now Im hooked! Good show it is. Would never have known about it if it wasnt for all the good folks here. Thanks guys!


----------



## Bubby (Sep 15, 2007)

> Only 1-4 are floating around on the internet..



That statement is outdated, to say the least.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 15, 2007)

just watched episode 5 today....man that chick can get her butt into trouble.. vid-stream


----------



## louis (Sep 15, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is the show all about?


----------



## mendo local (Sep 16, 2007)

I love NANCY! Need to get me some of that milf weed, lol


----------



## walter (Sep 16, 2007)

you betchya ,, definatly a good show she utta get a  nother bake shop up and going that appartment thing iss to high heat


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

her and conrad should kill helia and u-turn....


needless to say...i LOVE this show


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avXlIK_IUT8


----------



## Mutt (Sep 17, 2007)

louis said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but what is the show all about?


 
Young widow with kids and fancy home loses main source of income (husband) and to maintain her standard of living she resorts to dealing weed to make ends meet. She gets herself into just about every known messed up situation and watch how she squirms outa it.
Basically like "desperate housewives" but on a criminal level 
It's a must see.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 18, 2007)

I've watched the 1st season, and I loved it- Need to sit down and pound out season 2 sometime. I've got seasons 1-3 just need to make time =)


----------



## mojosat (Sep 18, 2007)

I think last night's episode was possibly the best one ever. I was cheering out of my seat for the fat guy!!!


----------



## numbinside (Sep 20, 2007)

i disliked u-turn for some reason. Marvin is bad*** though bwahahah


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Sep 20, 2007)

I love that Mary-Kate Olsen has signed up for this season too


----------

